# Your friend always



## Grefsen

Usually when I send an SMS or write a card to one of my Russian friends I use something like 'Poka!' or 'Do        svidaniya!' at the very end.   I was wondering if it would also be appropriate to write the Russian equivalent of something like "Your friend always, (my name)" at the end of a card?  

If something like this would be appropriate to use, I would  appreciate it if someone could please help me with the Russian translation of "Your friend always," or an expression close to this one.

'Spasibo' in advance for your help.


----------



## Q-cumber

You might write "Навеки твой друг" ....but rather as a joke


----------



## Grefsen

Q-cumber said:


> You might write "Навеки твой друг" ....but rather as a joke



'Spasibo,' however, even though I don't have to be that serious with these friends, since this will be written on a Mother's Day Card, I don't want it to be considered as a joke either.  Do you have another alternative that you can suggest for me?


----------



## euro_g

The phrase "Your friend always, (my name)" will be quite appropriate, go ahead use it. Sorry, i wish i could help you with writing it in russian.


----------



## Grefsen

euro_g said:


> The phrase "Your friend always, (my name)" will be quite appropriate, go ahead use it. Sorry, i wish i could help you with writing it in russian.



Welcome to WordReference *euro_g* .  It is always nice to have someone new from Russia posting here.  

So what would be the closest expression to "Your friend always," in Russian that you could recommend for me to use?

'Spasibo!'


----------



## euro_g

" Your friend, (name)" or just your name at the end of the latter if its not formal.


----------



## Grefsen

euro_g said:


> " Your friend, (name)" or just your name at the end of the latter if its not formal.



So how would I write " Your friend," in Russian?


----------



## euro_g

sorry my computer doesn't have that program to write in russian.........unless you can suggest how to do it. i am a very new member and haven't figured the site yet.    Sorry.


----------



## Ptak

Grefsen said:


> So how would I write " Your friend," in Russian?


Твой друг (Tvoy drug).


----------



## euro_g

I know that but i thought he asked me how to write in russian language. thank you.


----------



## Grefsen

Ptak said:


> Твой друг (Tvoy drug).



'Spasibo' *Ptak*.  Now if I wanted to make this "Your friend always," what would be the Russian word for "always" that I could use?


----------



## Brian P

Q-cumber said:


> You might write "Навеки твой друг" ....but rather as a joke



Could you also say Всегда твой друг?


----------



## euro_g

"Навеки твой друг" and "Всегда твой друг" are almost the same thing but i would prefer "Всегда твой друг" over "Навеки твой друг".


----------



## Grefsen

euro_g said:


> "Навеки твой друг" and "Всегда твой друг" are almost the same thing but i would prefer "Всегда твой друг" over "Навеки твой друг".



What is the reason why using *Всегда твой друг (Vsegda tvoj drug)* would be preferred over using *Навеки твой друг  (Naveki tvoj drug)*?


----------



## Q-cumber

Brian P said:


> Could you also say Всегда твой друг?



Yes, you can use this variant as well. However, none of these expressions is used in common conversations between friends. 
     I need to mention that  Russian "друг" is not equal to an American "friend". 
For example, slould I get acquainted with an American guy and we drink a few beers together, on the very next day he would more likely introduce me to someone else as his friend. Such a usage of "друг" is just impossible. "Друг" suggests very strong relationship between two people, next to kinship. That's why we are very careful about using this word. In normal circumstances you wouldn't finish a letter to your "друг" by a phrase like "Your friend always". Such a signature might look either kinda ironical or too solemn. As a solemn expression it might be used in a special situation (when your live is in danger or so). 
    A more appropriate variant would be: 
 С дружеским приветом S druzheskim privetom (With friendly regards)


----------



## Maroseika

Brian P said:


> Could you also say Всегда твой друг?


It depends on what exactly you want to use: a kind of cliche, standard conclusion of the letter (or its variants), or something sensible, substantial.
If the latter, there are no such cliches like those you have used.
I'd suggest the following:
Всегда к Вашим услугам
Ваш покорный (покорнейший) слуга (both are oudated) 
C дружеским приветом
С уважением
However I'm afraid all these cliches are used less and less as far as normal "handmade" letters come out of fashion.


----------



## Etcetera

Hi Grefsen.
You can also write simply Всегда твой / Vsegda tvoj, i.e. "Always yours". Всегда твой друг is fine, but it doesn't sound as naturally as just Всегда твой. At least to my ear.


----------



## Grefsen

Etcetera said:


> Hi Grefsen.
> You can also write simply Всегда твой / Vsegda tvoj, i.e. "Always yours". Всегда твой друг is fine, but it doesn't sound as naturally as just Всегда твой. At least to my ear.



 Privet *Etcetera*!    If 'Всегда твой' sounds more natural to you then this is what I will use.


----------



## nastasiam

In my opinion it's better to write заранее спасибо, с уважением (or с наилучшими пожеланиями), name.


----------



## Maroseika

nastasiam said:


> In my opinion it's better to write заранее спасибо, с уважением (or с наилучшими пожеланиями), name.


Заранее спасибо may sound, on my opinion, rather odd in some cases (I even dare say - always): if you ask something, you never know beforehand, whether your addressee will fulfill it or not.
Thanking him in advance you oblige him somehow, making you request much more insistent than it may be in fact, as if it is a kind of demand.


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Заранее спасибо may sound, on my opinion, rather odd in some cases (I even dare say - always): if you ask something, you never know beforehand, whether your addressee will fulfill it or not.
> Thanking him in advance you oblige him somehow, making you request much more insistent than it may be in fact, as if it is a kind of demand.



 I agree with you. In my opinion, such phrases demonstrate "fake politeness" and to be avoided.


----------



## Etcetera

Maroseika said:


> Thanking him in advance you oblige him somehow, making you request much more insistent than it may be in fact, as if it is a kind of demand.


Really? I've never seen "Thanks in advance" as a "kind of demand". 
If you're interested, here's a thread in which we've discussed this issue.


----------



## Q-cumber

Etcetera said:


> Really? I've never seen "Thanks in advance" as a "kind of demand".
> If you're interested, here's a thread in which we've discussed this issue.



*maxiogee* provided a fine sample on how to use the expression in the "non-demand manner":


> - Would you please bring me that book we have to read for our exam?
> *- OK, I'll bring it.*
> - Thanks in advance!


----------

